# Hacerse el loco



## coco1965

Hola:

He traducido lo subrayado en esta frase y en este contexto:"
. Le quedó la voz chiquita, chillona como rascado de gualambáu. *Se* *hizo* *el* *loco* después, fingiendo que cualquier cosa lo aterrorizaba, hasta una hormiga que"
 
por: "IL FIT SEMBLANT D’ÊTRE FOU/IL SE FAISAIT PASSER POUR (UN) FOU" Pero estoy dudando: ¿no sería : IL FAISAIT L’INNOCENT"
 
Gracias
 
Coco


----------



## chlapec

Yo creo que, en este contexto, significa que se hizo pasar por loco, y que tu traducción es correcta.


----------



## Iben Xavier Lorenzana

coco1965 said:


> Hola:
> 
> He traducido lo subrayado en esta frase y en este contexto:"
> . Le quedó la voz chiquita, chillona como rascado de gualambáu. *Se* *hizo* *el* *loco* después, fingiendo que cualquier cosa lo aterrorizaba, hasta una hormiga que"
> 
> por: "IL FIT SEMBLANT D’ÊTRE FOU/IL SE FAISAIT PASSER POUR (UN) FOU" Pero estoy dudando: ¿no sería : IL FAISAIT L’INNOCENT"
> 
> Gracias
> 
> Coco


 

Yo diria en el contexto de la frase, DINGUE en lugar de FOU", pero a rigor da lo mismo.

"IL SE FAISAIT PASSER POUR UN DINGUE..."

Iben Xavier


----------



## swift

coco1965 said:


> Hola:
> 
> He traducido lo subrayado en esta frase y en este contexto:
> 
> "Le quedó la voz chiquita, chillona, como rascado de gualambáu. *Se* *hizo* *el* *loco* después, fingiendo que cualquier cosa lo aterrorizaba, hasta una hormiga que [...]"
> 
> por: "IL FIT SEMBLANT D’ÊTRE FOU/IL SE FAISAIT PASSER POUR (UN) FOU" Pero estoy dudando: ¿no sería : IL FAISAIT L’INNOCENT"
> 
> Gracias
> 
> Coco



Hola

Hacerse el loco puede tener dos sentidos, uno propio y otro figurado. El primero es "fingir demencia" y el segundo "hacerse el desentendido". En el (pequeñito) contexto que nos das, me parece que el sujeto "fingía demencia". Creo que con eso podrás hallar la traducción que más se ajusta al francés.

Saludos,

_Swift_


----------



## Pinairun

Il a fait l'innocent?

Saludos


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Una palabra que recubre los dos significados de _inocente _y _loco_:  fada
- Il fit mine d'être fada

(Solo un aporte más)
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## friasc

Cintia&Martine said:


> Una palabra que recubre los dos significados de _inocente _y _loco_: fada
> - Il fit mine d'être fada


Partiendo de esta idea, cómo traducir una frase como : "anoche mis panas me invitaron a una tocada de música folclórica pero francamente me carga ese estilo de música así que me hice el loco"
o
"cuando traté de saludarla en la entrada del liceo ella se hizo la loca"?
　
Mis intentos: "Les potes m'ont invité hier soir à un concert de musique folklorique mais franchement j'en ai marre de ce genre de musique, du coup j'ai fait mine d'être fada"
"quand j'ai essayé de la saluer à l'entrée du lycée, elle a fait semblant d'être fada" (tal vez "... elle ne m'a même pas regardé"?)


----------



## chlapec

En el segundo caso, yo diría: "elle a fait semblant de ne pas me voir". En el primero, no entiendo cómo se hace uno el loco para rechazar una invitación...


----------



## swift

Hola:

Para la segunda: Elle m'a snobé ?


----------



## chlapec

swift said:


> Hola:
> 
> Para la segunda: Elle m'a snobé ?


 
No está claro que la chica no lo mire por desprecio o desdén. Podría ser vergüenza, miedo, timidez...


----------



## swift

En cuanto a la asistencia al concierto, me parece que poner cara de loco no es lo mismo que hacerse el loco. Uno se hace el loco cuando lo han invitado a una fiesta y no asiste. También cuando se aprovecha una interrupción en una conversación para escabullirse o para pasar a otro tema.

Y tienes razón, Chlapec, quizás no lo miró de reojo con desdén. Pero sin contexto...


----------



## GURB

coco1965 said:


> Hola:
> 
> He traducido lo subrayado en esta frase y en este contexto:"
> . Le quedó la voz chiquita, chillona como rascado de gualambáu. *Se* *hizo* *el* *loco* después, fingiendo que cualquier cosa lo aterrorizaba, hasta una hormiga que"
> 
> por: "IL FIT SEMBLANT D’ÊTRE FOU/IL SE FAISAIT PASSER POUR (UN) FOU" Pero estoy dudando: ¿no sería : IL FAISAIT L’INNOCENT"
> 
> Gracias
> 
> Coco


Tu diras simplement:* il fit l'idiot*


> _Faire, jouer l'idiot, les idiots._    Simuler la bêtise. CNRTL


----------



## swift

¿Y en las frases que propone Friasc, Gurb?


----------



## chanelparis

en argentina, hacerse el loco es como decir ''hacerse el piola''... o sea en frances seria: ''être ruser''


----------



## friasc

Me gusta mucho lo de "elle m'a snobé", swift, ése era el contexto exacto que le quise dar a la frase, adivinaste perfecto. 

De acuerdo con el comentario de chlapec, en principio el sentido de 'hacerse el loco' yo tampoco lo entiendo como el de menospreciar, sino el de fingir hipócritamente olvido, neglicencia, ignorancia o demasiada ocupación para evitar temas u obligaciones cargantes o importunos. Aunque su motivo no sea el desdén, es una mala costumbre que se ve un poco fea entre personas, en fin no es muy bonito andar mintiendo y dejando plantado a todo el mundo. Así aunque la intención de la muchacha en la frase no fuera herir el ego del joven que la intentaba saludar, se sobreentiendo por el contexto que se ha cometido una falta de educación.

En cuanto al primer ejemplo que puse (del concierto), parece que hay muchas maneras en francés de decir 'aparentar la locura' (faire le pitre, faire le zouave, etc.). Sine mbargo, ése es el sentido literal de la frase en castellano; el que se busca es el sentido figurado, de 'evitar una cita o responsabilidad al fingir el olvido, etc.' Tal vez 'faire l'hypocrite'?


----------



## GURB

Hola
De acuedo con chlapec, pero diría: *elle a fait l'idiote/ elle a joué les idiotes.*


> _Faire l'idiot, _faire celui qui ne comprend pas Dic. Ac.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

friasc said:


> Partiendo de esta idea, cómo traducir una frase como : "anoche mis panas me invitaron a una tocada de música folclórica pero francamente me carga ese estilo de música así que me hice el loco"





friasc said:


> En cuanto al primer ejemplo que puse (del concierto), parece que hay muchas maneras en francés de decir 'aparentar la locura' (faire le pitre, faire le zouave, etc.). Sine mbargo, ése es el sentido literal de la frase en castellano; el que se busca es el sentido figurado, de 'evitar una cita o responsabilidad al fingir el olvido, etc.' Tal vez 'faire l'hypocrite'?



Ojo, *friasc*, "faire le pitre" o "faire le zouave" es hacer el payaso.

Lo que yo diría en tu primer caso es *faire la sourde oreille *(que, además, pega con el tema) o *bien faire le mort*.


----------



## friasc

la traducción de la frase será entonces: 'les potes m'ont invité hier soir à un concert mais puisque j'en ai marre de ce genre de musique, j'ai fait la sourde oreille à leur invitation' ?

La verdad es que no puedo dar una opinión muy definida sobre esta expresión en francés ya que desconocía hasta ahora su significado, pero algo en mi fuero interno me hace sospechar que 'la sourde oreille' es más 'soutenue' que 'hacerse el loco', o no? Por suspuesto, eso me lo estoy medio adivinando.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Autre idée : se défiler ?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,



friasc said:


> Mis intentos: "Les potes m'ont invité hier soir à un concert de musique folklorique mais franchement j'en ai marre de ce genre de musique, du coup j'ai fait mine d'être fada"
> "quand j'ai essayé de la saluer à l'entrée du lycée, elle a fait semblant d'être fada" (tal vez "... elle ne m'a même pas regardé"?)



-1- *j'ai fait celle/celui qui* n'avait pas compris / qui n'était pas au courant/ qui n'avait rien entendu 
-2- elle a fait celle qui ne m'avait pas vu / reconnu...

Tournure très courante, il suffit d'adapter le verbe à chaque situation.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## GURB

Hola


> 1- *j'ai fait celle/celui qui* n'avait pas compris /


Mais Martine, pourquoi traduire par une périphrase explicative, alors qu'en français on a une expression pratiquement identique?


> _Faire l'idiot, _faire celui qui ne comprend pas. Dictionnaire de l'Académie.


Bonne journée.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,


GURB said:


> Mais Martine, pourquoi traduire par une périphrase explicative, alors qu'en français on a une expression pratiquement identique?


Et pourquoi pas GURB ? Je n'ai fait qu'ajouter une tournure suffisamment courante pour être soulignée. Je n'ai pas mis de veto sur les autres propositions 

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

